# Hoodies with Ears



## rycerrugani (Nov 26, 2009)

Does anyone know what stores/websites in the US carry hoodies with ears, such as cat ears.  I'm a guy, but a womens hoodie would work.


----------



## Magica (Nov 26, 2009)

Hot Topic.


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 26, 2009)

Magica said:


> Hot Topic.


Lol thats almost a laugh but its actually sad ;_;


----------



## Waggable (Nov 26, 2009)

http://www.punchbrand.com/

See bottom left. I have a bunch of their products and they are fantastic. I am fairly certain they cover the US and Canada. ^.^


----------



## Waggable (Nov 26, 2009)

I also have a set of ears for my motorcycle helmet 

http://www.aerostich.com/helmet-ears.html


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 26, 2009)

They're called hooded sweatshirts you damn hippies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 26, 2009)

Waggable said:


> I also have a set of ears for my motorcycle helmet
> 
> http://www.aerostich.com/helmet-ears.html


...that's weird and coming from me that's saying something.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 26, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> They're called hooded sweatshirts you damn hippies.



Yes... because it is totally worth doubling the number of syllables you have to say.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 26, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Yes... because it is totally worth doubling the number of syllables you have to say.



They've been notoriously called sweatshirts, since their existence I'm sure. You can (but don't have to) specify as hooded sweatshirt. 

"Hoody" just sounds like some west-coast douchey way of saying sweatshirt.


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 26, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> They've been notoriously called sweatshirts, since their existence I'm sure. You can (but don't have to) specify as hooded sweatshirt.
> 
> "Hoody" just sounds like some west-coast douchey way of saying sweatshirt.


your a west coast towel.


----------



## Nick (Nov 26, 2009)

Nah we say Hoodie over here in the East coast too. Saying anything else would be...Un-American.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 26, 2009)

Smokey_Kitty said:


> your a west coast towel.



An East-coast insult, poorly delivered :v

And yes, I know people on the East coast use the term - That doesn't make it better, just far, far worse.


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 26, 2009)

Sew ears on.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 27, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Yes... because it is totally worth doubling the number of syllables you have to say.



syllables need love too.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 27, 2009)

Ugh. Hoodies look dumb (especially when worn in climates/seasons they're clearly NOT designed for.)  Putting ears on them won't improve matters any.  I'll never understand why they went from a simple, functional garment to a fashion statement.  

But then again, I'll never understand why wearing your pants around your ankles (or close enough) was a fashion statement, either.  What message is that trying to convey?  "Hey world, I'm wearing clean underwear today!"


----------



## RoqsWolf (Nov 27, 2009)

I've seen a bit of people in mah school that have hoodies that have stuff attached to them.  I'm pretty sure you can get them at Hot Topic. And for all the other types of accesories, I reccomend this
http://www.pawstar.com/


----------



## xcliber (Nov 27, 2009)

Waggable said:


> http://www.punchbrand.com/
> 
> See bottom left. I have a bunch of their products and they are fantastic. I am fairly certain they cover the US and Canada. ^.^



Win!

Tell me this one isn't just for girls:
http://www.punchbrand.com/hoodies/orange-fox-hoodie.html


----------



## Conker (Nov 27, 2009)

The only problem with the punchbrand ones is they are fucking expensive!

64$ for a hooded sweatshirt with ears sewn on -_-

I'm sure you could do that yourself for quite a bit cheaper :V


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 27, 2009)

wear a cat!


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 27, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> They've been notoriously called sweatshirts, since their existence I'm sure. You can (but don't have to) specify as hooded sweatshirt.
> 
> "Hoody" just sounds like some west-coast douchey way of saying sweatshirt.



it's "HOODIE" dipshit. and you're talking to a phoecian right now. 

califags attack!


----------



## Waggable (Nov 27, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Win!
> 
> Tell me this one isn't just for girls:
> http://www.punchbrand.com/hoodies/orange-fox-hoodie.html



Nope, they work for guys too. A friend of mine has one and it looks good on him.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 28, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> it's "HOODIE" dipshit. and you're talking to a phoecian right now.
> 
> califags attack!



It's a SWEATSHIRT. You don't need to result to personal attacks over clothing.

(And it's Califags who CALL it a hoodie.)


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 28, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> It's a SWEATSHIRT. You don't need to result to personal attacks over clothing.


It's a goddamn hoodie, a sweatshirt doesn't have a hood, and "hooded sweatshirt" is just too formal.


----------



## Nick (Nov 28, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> It's a goddamn hoodie, a sweatshirt doesn't have a hood, and "hooded sweatshirt" is just too formal.


 
This.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 28, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> It's a goddamn hoodie, a sweatshirt doesn't have a hood, and "hooded sweatshirt" is just too formal.



You don't have to say hooded sweatshirt, just sweatshirt encompasses the same ideal. 

What you're thinking of, are sweaters. Sweaters don't have hoods. Sweatshirts do. Where do you think the douche term "hoodie" came from?



Nick said:


> This.



Is inaccurate.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 28, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> You don't have to say hooded sweatshirt, just sweatshirt encompasses the same ideal.
> 
> What you're thinking of, are sweaters. Sweaters don't have hoods. Sweatshirts do. Where do you think the douchey-gay term "hoodie" came from?


No, I imagine a sweatshirt as being a warm pull over without a hood. A hoodless hoodie.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 28, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> No, I imagine a sweatshirt as being a warm pull over without a hood. A hoodless hoodie.



The term 'hoodie' came into major use but a few years ago, so... - Also, a pull-over is a synonym for sweatshirt. So is jersey, and a few others.


----------



## Vinzin (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't give a damn what you call them, as long as they keep you warm during mildly cold temperatures. =|


----------



## RallyArt (Nov 28, 2009)

Smokey_Kitty said:


> your a west coast towel.



I actually got this lol


----------



## Yrr (Nov 28, 2009)

Crap, now I want an eared hoody.

Damn you, Furaffinity! >:C


----------



## Isen (Nov 28, 2009)

I would not buy an eared hoodie.

That said, I saw this and automatically went 
D: 
:O 
:3


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 28, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> It's a SWEATSHIRT. You don't need to result to personal attacks over clothing.
> 
> (And it's Califags who CALL it a hoodie.)



exactly. califags attack lastdirewolf!


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 28, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> The term 'hoodie' came into major use but a few years ago, so... - Also, a pull-over is a synonym for sweatshirt. So is jersey, and a few others.



oh ok... so you live in 1990.
that's alright. you're a jerseyfag you dont even have smartcats or zaps.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 28, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> oh ok... so you live in 1990.
> that's alright. you're a jerseyfag you dont even have smartcats or zaps.



I don't think that was worth a double-post - But no. 

That's all there is to say, beyond this - No.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 28, 2009)

Yrr said:


> Crap, now I want an eared hoody.
> 
> Damn you, Furaffinity! >:C



I'm so buying it now. I just wish they had it in something closer to a red or brown instead of orange. It looks like a Halloween costume.

Oh well, I'm still gonna wear it during my family's annual Christmas gathering. 

Edit:
Shit, it says that they are sized for women and that men should buy 2 sizes larger. I wear an XL, so it wants me to get a 3XL. The biggest they have is the 2XL which they charge an extra $10 for. 

In other words: $75 plus shipping for a hoodie that's not guaranteed to fit me

Edit2x:
Fuck it! I bought it anyway! :3

Edit3x:
What was I thinking?!
*Canceled order*
... for now. (I still want one someday, but not for that price.)


----------



## Yrr (Nov 29, 2009)

By the way, they're officially called hoodies here in England. Especially after there was a big thing about thugs wearing them so that their faces were hidden to security cameras, so now a lot of places have "No hoodies" signs.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 30, 2009)

Nick said:


> Nah we say Hoodie over here in the East coast too. Saying anything else would be...Un-American.



This.


----------



## darzoz (Dec 8, 2009)

I wish i could finde an ear'd hoodie, but I can't seem to finde any on the HotTopic website or at the store in the mall :{

Well I can, just none for men.


----------



## Petrock (Dec 8, 2009)

My only problem with the eared hoodies is the ears always look like cheap 5-dollar things, and not at all like ears....they need to use fur-like material more often, or even actual fur....and the ears need better support, more open and realistic designs, and possibly....hmmm.....I should probably make an example just to demonstrate what I mean.


On the hoodie/hooded sweatshirt/sweater arguement: Sweaters are knit, sweatshirts don't always have hoods, and a hoodie is a specific style of pull-over sweatshirt with a hood. It's in wide enough use and has been for a long enough time that it is no longer merely 'slang' in most of the US.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 8, 2009)

Petrock said:


> My only problem with the eared hoodies is the ears always look like cheap 5-dollar things, and not at all like ears....they need to use fur-like material more often, or even actual fur....and the ears need better support, more open and realistic designs, and possibly....hmmm.....I should probably make an example just to demonstrate what I mean.


 
But would that material be machine washable or as easy to maintain? If you're going for the _realistic_ look, then yeah, I would commission someone to make it special. I would probably want the whole hoodie to be made of faux fur or something like that.

The ear'd hoodies at places like Punchbrand or HotTopic are meant to be able to be wore on a regular daily basis and aren't really designed with Furries in mind.


----------



## Tweaker (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow, I've never heard of these! I absolutely _love_ hoodies--they're extremely stylish and comfortable--so to have one with like cat ears or something would be adorable! Thanks for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## Kiszka (Dec 8, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> You don't have to say hooded sweatshirt, just sweatshirt encompasses the same ideal.
> 
> What you're thinking of, are sweaters. Sweaters don't have hoods. Sweatshirts do.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweatshirt
FAIL.


----------



## Ruffian_Tux (Dec 9, 2009)

Woohoo I <3 hoodies. I practially collect them. Yeah about the only eared ones you will find though are meant for girls so they are fit differently than other hoodies. That and they are usually cheap pieces of crap online but end up costing a fortune. T.T No one loves us.


----------



## Belial (Dec 9, 2009)

People who wear hooded sweatshirts are the shifty kind. And besides, they're called kangaroo jackets.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 9, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Win!
> 
> Tell me this one isn't just for girls:
> http://www.punchbrand.com/hoodies/orange-fox-hoodie.html



God I need that.

But 65 dollars, damn Â¬_Â¬


----------



## xcliber (Dec 9, 2009)

enter the coupon code "holiday2009" at check out by Dec. 15th to get 10% off.
I turned around and bought it again once I saw that 10% off coupon on the frontpage. I'll post a pic of myself wearing it once it gets here. I used the cheapest shipping method they offer, which is supposed to take 6-12 business days. I should have it before Christmas.


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm out of the hoodie days... trying to hide myself from the world... now I never wear them, even when I'm freezing my ass of :3

...maybe I should wear them during the winter :| I don't always have to make a point >_>


----------



## Teh Emo Penguin (Dec 9, 2009)

A hoodie is equivilant to a security blanket to me. I have to wear one, no matter how freezing or boiling hot it is. >_<
I would definitely go for one with ears. :3


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2009)

Teh Emo Penguin said:


> A hoodie is equivilant to a security blanket to me. I have to wear one, no matter how freezing or boiling hot it is. >_<
> I would definitely go for one with ears. :3



I should throw you dood |:C


----------



## Teh Emo Penguin (Dec 10, 2009)

Nooo! X3


----------



## REDnico (Dec 10, 2009)

Will someone buy me the orange fox one for christmas? 


PWEEEEEEZZZEEE??????? :3


----------



## AngleRei (Dec 11, 2009)

I've a death kitty neko jacket ^^ try to find this trade mark in a shop or on internet, if i've found it in Italy is impossible not find it in US ^^


----------



## TheKevlarWolf (Jul 23, 2014)

Am having so much trouble finding a hoodie with wolf ears on it, need help please!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 23, 2014)

I say hoodie, always thought sweatshirt was weird

To answer the question, there are some people on furaffinity that make really cool custom hoodies. I'm going to have to go back and find them, but they're pretty cool.

Edit: I literally just typed 'custom hoodie' in furaffinity; users apoxon, lemonbrat, and KuteKittykatt do hoodies. I think I followed apoxon.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/apoxon/


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 24, 2014)

TheKevlarWolf said:


> Am having so much trouble finding a hoodie with wolf ears on it, need help please!


Try Pawstar. I have a bunch of their stuff and its all top notch quality.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Jul 24, 2014)

You guys DO realize this thread was from 2009, right? 

Anyway, I think I should get myself one of these. It would be great considering that I wear a hoodie everywhere I go.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> You guys DO realize this thread was from 2009, right?
> 
> Anyway, I think I should get myself one of these. It would be great considering that I wear a hoodie everywhere I go.



...apparently thekevlarwolf needed a hoodie and wanted to recycle a thread?


----------



## FangWarrior (Jul 24, 2014)

http://www.anthrowear.com/


----------



## ZettaBit (Jul 24, 2014)

anthrowear ones look really generic :/ 
I am looking for something too, may have to get one with a tail too xD
lemonbrat seems to have a good selection
DELUXE PAW SLEEVES?!?! lol


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 24, 2014)

Search it on the forums, im sure there was a recent-ish thread where there was someones that actually looked kinda cool.


----------

